# mice problems



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

I just saw a mouse with a short tail crawl into my birds food tray. I was disgusted and tried to kill the little booger. I failed and it ran away. Can anyone tell me how i can get rid of mouse. I know i am over feeding my birds, that is one thing i could stop to preventing any mouses. I am disgusted by mouse and want to kill them. They have also have begun to increase population lately because I have seen them in my basement too. Ever since i began raising pigeons they started to show up also. We trapped about 6 last year inside our basement. There was also a lot of mice poo all over the place. I really hate mice because they just some how get into our house always. I read that mouses can contract salmonella to pigeons, is that why my young hen has a bad leg infection? Could someone tell me how to get rid of these pesky mice.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

No left over food and traps. Trap and release some where far like a dump yard. There is absolutely nothing else which can be done, these are creatures evolved to survive  So the best way is not to attract them with the free easy picking of the food


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

sreeshs said:


> No left over food and traps. Trap and release some where far like a dump yard. *There is absolutely nothing else which can be done, these are creatures evolved to survive  So the best way is not to attract them with the free easy picking of the food*


OH so true!
Clean up extra seed, AND- PREDATOR/RODENT PROOF YOUR LOFT by using 1/4" or 1/2" hardware mesh! Mice can get thru anything bigger than that.
Mice droppings carry salmonella, that is probably what is wrong with your hen. She needs to be treated with an antibiotic.


----------



## eshghekaftar (Mar 7, 2009)

That IS exactly the reason for your hen's leg infection. paratyphoid is caused as a result of birds eating mouse droppings. You need to treat your birds, disinfect and mouse proof your loft immediately. After each feeding remove the left over grains.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

eshghekaftar said:


> *That IS exactly the reason for your hen's leg infection*. paratyphoid is caused as a result of birds eating mouse droppings. You need to treat your birds, disinfect and mouse proof your loft immediately. After each feeding remove the left over grains.


YES!!!!! I agree, and ALL the birds have been exposed to it.
You have to protect the birds from the mice *getting inside the loft*, because you will never get rid of the mice in the area 100%


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Mice*

Do a google search for the advanced 2020 terminator plus mouse exterminator. All you do is program him for mice and toss him out the window. You may have a few holes in the loft to fix but the mice will be TERMINATED. >Kevin


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Sorry but I do not believe in traping and transporting to a new area, I kill them and transport them to the nearest thash can. *GEORGE


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need to keep them out of the loft, unless you want your birds sick and dying. You don't have a predator proof loft, which would solve your problems.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f9/forum-rules-of-conduct-7006.html


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

get your self some traps and a good bb gun with a scope and enjoy beeing a sniper in the evenings


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I usually re home them out to a farm I know of in the area.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pip Logan said:


> I usually re home them out to a farm I know of in the area.


Don't think the people who own the farm would appreciate that.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

After I posted that I realize it looked like i was sneeking mice to farms lol, no its family friends.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

The key you must follow is as was said before. You need to keep them out at least as best as you can. Last winter I found some sneaking inside my coop and found a hole I bored to allow my power cord to enter the structure was their inlet to food and warmth. I cut some hardware cloth and stapled-gunned the fabric around the area and bingo, problem solved. We must insure these little critters do not share quarters with our birds because they carry disease.I regularly perform inspections around the building to insure animals of any kind have not attempted to enter causing damage or possible entry to small pests and bugs. It is also a plus to keep the area as clean as resonably possible too.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Prohibited topics per the Pigeon-Talk TOU (Thanks Charis): *Lethal means of control - Our discussions encourage 'humane habitat modifications'. We reject all discussions about 'lethal' means of control.*

It appears there are a number of posts in this thread that are advocating lethal means of control. The only sure way of controlling mice is to mouse-proof your loft. Then, lethal control isn't necessary. If you kill one mouse, and your loft isn't mouse proof, another will take its place.


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

Mice are smart and lovable. People over react to the dangers of mouse poop. If you keep birds any length of time you will have mice. Pigeons and mice seem to get along ok. The pigeons don't hurt the mice and the mice don't hurt the pigeons. Hen's usually get sick when they are worn down from too much laying without enough good grit and seed. I give my birds fresh water twice a day. I also put down fresh water for the mice. 
I think that is why my birds and mice do not have health problems. Mice are very cleaver. They often find a way to get at the food but you can put the food where the mice can't get it and clean up spillage. People freak with disgust when they see mice because we have been trained too. In the UK mice are popular pets. See:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txq_BogA1NM&feature=related
http://forum.thefunmouse.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=12871


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

Rehome mice?Some of you are really crazy.Why dont you vaccinate the mice and give them protien supplements,then start a mouse adoption agency.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Mice will eat the feathers off of pigeons.
Mice will kill and eat young pigeons and weakened adults and in large numbers mice will kill and eat healthy adults.
Their droppings can carry diseases that can kill pigeons and people.
That said, I do like domestic house mice. 
I graduated college early, due in large part to an anthropology project I came up with on mice.
I had over a dozen different colors of house mice at one point and have had fancies such as curly and dumbo mice.
I had tame mice that would come from over 50 feet away when I called them.
Mice just have no place in my lofts.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

superflyer said:


> Mice are smart and lovable. People over react to the dangers of mouse poop. If you keep birds any length of time you will have mice. Pigeons and mice seem to get along ok. The pigeons don't hurt the mice and the mice don't hurt the pigeons. Hen's usually get sick when they are worn down from too much laying without enough good grit and seed. I give my birds fresh water twice a day. I also put down fresh water for the mice.
> I think that is why my birds and mice do not have health problems. Mice are very cleaver. They often find a way to get at the food but you can put the food where the mice can't get it and clean up spillage. People freak with disgust when they see mice because we have been trained too. In the UK mice are popular pets. See:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txq_BogA1NM&feature=related
> http://forum.thefunmouse.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=12871


Mice will give your birds salmonella.


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

I think the operative phrase is can carry illness but so can the wind. I agree keep them out of your food and water dishes and clean up! So far I have not seen mice hurt or try to eat any living thing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

superflyer said:


> I think the operative phrase is can carry illness but so can the wind. I agree keep them out of your food and water dishes and clean up! So far I have not seen mice hurt or try to eat any living thing.


Hellllooooooooooo? THEY CARRY SALMONELLA!


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

Healthy well fed and watered birds don't get salmonella. If you put your food and water dishes up on a cheap Walmart plastic shelf no mice will get at them. Mice cannot climb
up smooth round pipes. Who want's to be an exterminator? Not me... I'd much rather clean well and store my seed in a metal trash can and put my birds food and water where mice can't get it. That said there will always be mice around bird food. Don't freak..


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Mice are highly territorial and canibalistic. 
Adult male mice that have not mated within a 3 week period will kill and devour young mice. If they have mated they are generally good with young mice.
Adult male mice are extremely agressive to adult male mice that are introduced, when the first mouse has a harem.
I had an adult male mouse named Morris (he was a yellow with tiger stripes like Morris the cat) chew through the top of his cage, chew in through the tops of the two closest cages and kill and eat the males in them.
He was always very friendly towards me and would come when called.
If exposed to any other males, he would attack and I would have to pry him off of them.
Male mice fights are extremely viscious, with the males rolling around wrestling and rapidly biting each other.
They can get extremely bloody.
Female mice will also often fight.


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

Well did you observe that or are you quoting something you read? I have never seen anything like that.


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

I think caged mice would probably fight, just like dogs locked in a dog fitting pit
I have never seen either and don't want too... The mice I have observed seem to get along, they seem to have good manners and conduct themselves in a civilized fashion.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

superflyer said:


> Healthy well fed and watered birds don't get salmonella.


Thats like saying healthy & well fed humans dont catch a cold 

If you put your food and water dishes up on a cheap Walmart plastic shelf no mice will get at them. Mice cannot climb up smooth round pipes...[/QUOTE]

I wouldnt bet on that, if they were determined enough they will get a grip, besides as you said, they are smart,
most will climb walls and then drop down on top of a shelf.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I observed the fights, infanticide and canibalistic behavior first hand, plus I spent a vast amount of time reading scientific journals on the behavior of mice. 
I had a lot of mice in my dorm room in college (I had a very tolerant girlfriend) and at one point, after college, had 480 adult mice in a breeding facility.
Some domestic strains have very little in common with the wild mus musculus.
There are some very neat studies that came up with a rating for the wildness gene in the varius captive, feral and wild populations of mice by how long it took a mouse to go from the center of a room to the wall.
The more tame the strain, the longer it took for them to reach the wall.
I looked at whether male mice that had had young or that had bred recently were more likely to fill in shallow pools of water, then male mice that had no young and that had not bred recently.
My professor left the country on a dig, gave me an A and I never finished the project.
I still occasionally have dreams where the University comes back and says I did't finsh college because the project was left open-ended.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

ptras said:


> Prohibited topics per the Pigeon-Talk TOU (Thanks Charis): Lethal means of control - Our discussions encourage 'humane habitat modifications'. We reject all discussions about 'lethal' means of control.
> 
> It appears there are a number of posts in this thread that are advocating lethal means of control. The only sure way of controlling mice is to mouse-proof your loft. Then, lethal control isn't necessary. If you kill one mouse, and your loft isn't mouse proof, another will take its place.


Pretty true, as per studies, "the babies from one pair of rats would be more than 3.5 million in 3 years under ideal conditions and ignoring the death rate. In natural conditions, however, many die, but in a year, as many as 60 to 70 offspring from one female may mature" and the females in that lot starts breeding again when they are 4 weeks old


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Just try this:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV9woxUshuA
It would be at your discretion at what to do:


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't understand why people bother to get birds, and go through the work of building a loft, and then put up something like chicken wire, or wire with holes large enough for rodents to get in, who can make the birds sick or even kill them. Then some try to convince themselves that it doesn't matter. If you care about your birds, that would be more important than the small expense of the hardware cloth. If you don't, then I guess you won't be upset when they get salmonella or are killed be rats. If your birds are important to you, then you just wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

RodSD said:


> Just try this:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV9woxUshuA
> It would be at your discretion at what to do:



Those comments are really sick.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Keith C. said:


> Mice are highly territorial and canibalistic.
> Adult male mice that have not mated within a 3 week period will kill and devour young mice. If they have mated they are generally good with young mice.
> Adult male mice are extremely agressive to adult male mice that are introduced, when the first mouse has a harem.
> I had an adult male mouse named Morris (he was a yellow with tiger stripes like Morris the cat) chew through the top of his cage, chew in through the tops of the two closest cages and kill and eat the males in them.
> ...



I've observed the same thing if members of different clans are mixed. In my case...I can't mix garage mice with chicken coop mice. Although I must admit that since the cat arrived...there are no more mice. This is the first time in years I won't be wintering mice over.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> I don't understand why people bother to get birds, and go through the work of building a loft, and then put up something like chicken wire, or wire with holes large enough for rodents to get in, who can make the birds sick or even kill them. Then some try to convince themselves that it doesn't matter. If you care about your birds, that would be more important than the small expense of the hardware cloth. If you don't, then I guess you won't be upset when they get salmonella or are killed be rats. If your birds are important to you, then you just wouldn't take the chance.


I don't understand either. Maybe it's just too logical?!


----------

